# What do you think of this DVD player?



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

It looks like a cheap copy of Alpine but it plays DVDs at least. 

http://mp3playerstore.com/stuff_you_need/dvd/DVD-389.htm 

Any cons on this? Is the brand cheap ? Thanks


----------



## soccrstar (Nov 23, 2004)

you get what you pay for.

personally when it comes to high tech electronics, I do not go cheap. (only buy fake cereal buy hey yukon gold taste exactly like corn pops yet its $2.50 less) but..... cereal isn't made to last nor play high tech stuff. I suggest saving money to get a real alpine or get a pioneer, clarion, etc


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

Actually I was looking for feedback from someone that owns one of those... but hey thanks


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

If it sounds too good to be true.... 

I don't think anyone here has bought one of those so perhaps you can buy it and tell us what you think??


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

It looks like an immitation Alpine. Like soccrstar said, you get what you pay for.


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

I kindda gave up on it. The whole DVD installed in the car project. I think you can pick up a little portable one for that same price and it'll have a screen too, prolly better brand. I can tell this brand is cheap just by looking how thin their remote is. I can't stand those... if you press a little harder or you accidentally sit on them you break the circuit board inside. Alpine doesn't make remotes like that for that same reason.


----------

